# VR Series



## rochrunner

I couldn't believe it when I saw some info on this new line the other day. If I were to have written down my list of what my ideal bike would be, but which nobody seemed to make, it would have read like the VR specs! It looks like it hits on all points: carbon frame for reasonably light weight and designed for smoothness over a variety of road surfaces; able to take wide tires up to 700x35 or more (specs to 700x30, but wider will fit); low-range gearing with a 46-30 "subcompact" crank; Shimano 11-speed drivetrain with hydraulic disc brakes; thru-axles; fully internal cable routing; and extras such as able to mount fenders (!) and mounting points for a top-tube accessory box.

Now all I have to do is find a local dealer where I can get one (not that easy in my area). I'll be looking for the VR5, which has 105 components and goes for about $2500. The VR3 would be a nice upgrade for Ultegra and other components, but not worth the additional $1200 to me. There's also a VR4, but I'm not interested in a 1x drivetrain.

Anyone else looking at this Z-bike replacement model?


----------



## GOTA

I definitely want to see one. I went to my local Felt dealer to find out that they are now doing Specialized, Giant and Cannondale only. They had 1 Felt mountain bike on closeout and won't be getting the new one. Very upsetting. I know there is another Felt dealer about a half hour from where I work so they are my next target. 

There are a lot of very interesting endurance bikes out this year but the VR is the one most suited to my ideals. I want to see it before anything else. The VR4 and VR6 look great on the website. I'm curious to see that paint in person.


----------



## Superdave3T

rochrunner said:


> I couldn't believe it when I saw some info on this new line the other day. If I were to have written down my list of what my ideal bike would be, but which nobody seemed to make, it would have read like the VR specs! It looks like it hits on all points: carbon frame for reasonably light weight and designed for smoothness over a variety of road surfaces; able to take wide tires up to 700x35 or more (specs to 700x30, but wider will fit); low-range gearing with a 46-30 "subcompact" crank; Shimano 11-speed drivetrain with hydraulic disc brakes; thru-axles; fully internal cable routing; and extras such as able to mount fenders (!) and mounting points for a top-tube accessory box.
> 
> Now all I have to do is find a local dealer where I can get one (not that easy in my area). I'll be looking for the VR5, which has 105 components and goes for about $2500. The VR3 would be a nice upgrade for Ultegra and other components, but not worth the additional $1200 to me. There's also a VR4, but I'm not interested in a 1x drivetrain.
> 
> Anyone else looking at this Z-bike replacement model?


When we developed the bike we tried to envision every possible road scenario that a consumer may encounter. Note the VR5 comes with a 48/32t crankset because the 46/30t wasn't available in the aluminum crank that comes with that model.

-SD


----------



## Judgment

I like Felt. I was looking at a VR3 the other day. It's at the top end of what I consider do-able all in one go. I really like the paint scheme on the VR3 in person. I do tend to prefer more subtle colors. I'm probably going to get hit by a car.  If I could get the VR3 with the Ui2 kit for that price, I would be happy. $5499 for the VR2 is annoying. Plus (IMHO) the VR3 is prettier.


----------



## mappicus

*VR3 wheels not tubeless ready?*

I'm looking at the VR3, as it is almost perfect for my needs too (and I agree the color is much better than the VR2).

The one thing I am disappointed with though (and the Felt rep on this thread can hopefully correct me) is that the 3T wheels on the VR3 do not appear to be tubeless compatible?

That seems like a strange choice on this bike, especially as those on the VR2 are, and the VR4 comes out of the box with a tubeless setup.


----------



## rochrunner

Superdave3T said:


> Note the VR5 comes with a 48/32t crankset because the 46/30t wasn't available in the aluminum crank that comes with that model.
> 
> -SD


Yeah, I noticed that and was a bit bummed when I found that it couldn't be changed. I'm sure the cranks on the VR2&3 cost too much to be worth the upgrade. So I'll attack it at the other end: IRD makes a compatible 12-34 cassette that would yield about the same ratio for the lowest gear. That would exceed the derailleur capacity spec by one tooth, but it's been done and shown to work OK. 



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rochrunner

By the way, Dave, can you confirm the date that the VR5s will be available from the warehouse? My dealer said October 13 but I'd like further confirmation.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliemike

I have a VR3 on order. I saw that for about a week they switched the color palettes of the VR2 and VR3 but are now back to the original colors (VR2 is black and blue with an orange accent/VR3 is black and lime yellow).

I'm really psyched to ride it and it can't come here soon enough. I'm coming from a Felt F4C that was stolen so I'm really curious how much the endurance geometry helps.


----------



## rochrunner

I ordered my VR5 on Friday, and am also hoping it gets here so I can get a few rides in before the winter shutdown season.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Judgment

Charliemike said:


> I have a VR3 on order. I saw that for about a week they switched the color palettes of the VR2 and VR3 but are now back to the original colors (VR2 is black and blue with an orange accent/VR3 is black and lime yellow).
> 
> I'm really psyched to ride it and it can't come here soon enough. I'm coming from a Felt F4C that was stolen so I'm really curious how much the endurance geometry helps.





rochrunner said:


> I ordered my VR5 on Friday, and am also hoping it gets here so I can get a few rides in before the winter shutdown season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


Congrats to both of you. I think those are both very nice bikes. I hope you will post a pic and tell us how they ride once you've had a chance to break 'em in.


----------



## mappicus

*VR3 arrived on Friday!*

I ordered a VR3 a few weeks ago. Excited to get the call from my local LBS on Friday, and took it out for its maiden ride this morning. Pics and notes:
Felt VR3 | Gyrovia









Awesome bike! I will immediately be swapping out the wheels for tubeless DT Swiss but otherwise the spec is excellent.

Mappicus


----------



## rochrunner

mappicus said:


> I ordered a VR3 a few weeks ago. Excited to get the call from my local LBS on Friday, and took it out for its maiden ride this morning.
> Awesome bike! I will immediately be swapping out the wheels for tubeless DT Swiss but otherwise the spec is excellent.
> 
> Mappicus


Glad to hear it!! I hope that means that my VR5 will be here soon! For some reason I'm still bummed that the VR5 has a 48/32 crank instead of the 46/30 on most other models, but I'm sure that I can convince you that the 48/32 is SO superior that you will be wanting to swap cranks with me. 

Let me know how the Rubino Pro tires work for you -- that's also what will be on mine. I will be riding on paved roads and trails, unpaved rail-trails, and (often hilly) dirt/gravel roads in my area.


----------



## mappicus

rochrunner said:


> Let me know how the Rubino Pro tires work for you -- that's also what will be on mine. I will be riding on paved roads and trails, unpaved rail-trails, and (often hilly) dirt/gravel roads in my area.


Based on my initial ride I think they will be good for unpaved rail trail type paths, but not for hilly dirt. They are a wide road tire, and look to have a light construction with minimal tread.


----------



## rochrunner

mappicus said:


> Based on my initial ride I think they will be good for unpaved rail trail type paths, but not for hilly dirt. They are a wide road tire, and look to have a light construction with minimal tread.


I looked at the Vittoria web site and apparently the 700x28 size is specifically designed with better flat protection than the 23 & 25 sizes, which is good -- I just won't put up with flat-prone tires any more.

I'm waiting to contact my dealer for a few days yet. You're in CA, close to the where the bikes are imported/warehoused. For me it could take a few days for cross-country shipping to Michigan. It's also possible that not all models will arrive at the same time.


----------



## Charliemike

It doesn't help that Felt doesn't know what they're doing. Mappicus has his bike already and my LBS is being told they aren't releasing the VR3 orders yet.

It's not really that hard to keep track of this.


----------



## Superdave3T

Charliemike said:


> It doesn't help that Felt doesn't know what they're doing. Mappicus has his bike already and my LBS is being told they aren't releasing the VR3 orders yet.
> It's not really that hard to keep track of this.


You sure about that? Did your LBS place their order for immediate shipment? Are they delinquent on payment? What are the terms for being a Felt Dealer for the next season? Are they in compliance of the latest dealer agreement? There are a dozen factors that could lead to delivery at one dealer and an apparent lack of delivery at another.

When you contacted Felt about your specific order what did they say? Who did you contact at Felt?

-SD


----------



## Charliemike

Superdave3T said:


> You sure about that? Did your LBS place their order for immediate shipment? Are they delinquent on payment? What are the terms for being a Felt Dealer for the next season? Are they in compliance of the latest dealer agreement? There are a dozen factors that could lead to delivery at one dealer and an apparent lack of delivery at another.
> 
> When you contacted Felt about your specific order what did they say? Who did you contact at Felt?
> 
> -SD


The LBS is definitely in good standing. They have had no issues with other manufacturers including Specialized as they got one of the first of the new Roubaix on the road. They were invited to ride the VR2 not that long ago. I ordered the bike in mid September and the LBS asked Felt to immediately ship.

I didn't call Felt, the LBS did and spoke to two different people who gave two different answers, both of which are wrong as Mappicus already has his bike.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## rochrunner

mappicus said:


> I ordered a VR3 a few weeks ago. Excited to get the call from my local LBS on Friday, and took it out for its maiden ride this morning.
> 
> Awesome bike! I will immediately be swapping out the wheels for tubeless DT Swiss but otherwise the spec is excellent.
> 
> Mappicus


Mappicus, can you tell me exactly what components comprise your Rotor crankset? I don't know why I'm so fixated on having a 46/30 instead of 48/32 crank, but I'm already looking at making a swap after my VR5 gets here (still no word from my dealer and they say that Felt is "looking into it."

Anyway, I've seen some posts recently about a new Rotor "Spidering" crank gear set which is a _one-piece_, boltless 46/30 gear set. Is that by chance what's on yours? I know that one barrier to the 30-tooth gear is having to have a BCD less than 110mm, so apparently this is Rotor's answer to that.

grit.cx | Eurobike 2016 ? Rotor Spidering


----------



## Charliemike

That's a really good question because Rotor lists the 3D30 crank as having a bolt on gear but the official Felt photos make it look like it's one piece on the gear side. My thought is that Felt got Rotor to build a crank that's one piece on the gear side to save costs and have the specific gear ratio.


----------



## mappicus

It is a one-piece, boltless 46/30 spider and rings. I cannot easily see whether the whole thing is detachable from the crank/spindle or not.


----------



## Charliemike

mappicus said:


> It is a one-piece, boltless 46/30 spider and rings. I cannot easily see whether the whole thing is detachable from the crank/spindle or not.


My guess is that it's two pieces - crank, spider, gear, and "axle" (what Rotor calls it) on one side and then the other crank arm on the other. So that blows up my thought of getting a crank-based power meter but keeping the axle and gears. So it looks like it's either a whole new crank set or pedal based PMs. I'm inclined to do pedals simply because of the gearing.


----------



## rochrunner

I inquired to Rotor about this and they said that it can replace the spider on any of their cranks and will be available to the aftermarket by the end of the year.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochrunner

Just heard from my LBS that my bike is shipping today or Monday from CA, so I'll probably be going in for fitting and delivery the week after next. Maybe I'll get a ride or two in yet before the snow flies!


----------



## rochrunner

Charliemike said:


> My guess is that it's two pieces - crank, spider, gear, and "axle" (what Rotor calls it) on one side and then the other crank arm on the other.


No, it really is a one-piece, two-gear set that mounts on the splines on the crank axle in place of the spider. Take a look using the link I posted above and you'll see what I mean. The rest of the crankset is conventional.


----------



## Charliemike

rochrunner said:


> No, it really is a one-piece, two-gear set that mounts on the splines on the crank axle in place of the spider. Take a look using the link I posted above and you'll see what I mean. The rest of the crankset is conventional.


Interesting. I am not the gearhead I used to be but I don't recall seeing that on roadbikes a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charliemike

Well, I was wrong about Felt's VR launch and am therefore apologizing.

Apparently, the bike discussed in this thread was not a standard order delivery. The carbon VRs still aren't here yet.

I apologize to Felt for my comments and eagerly await my new bike.


----------



## jrhz06

Picked up my wifes VR2 this afternoon and went for a ride with her when we got home. She loves her new bike. Don't know how much she'll be using her Z4 any more.


----------



## mappicus

*Pics of clearance with Schwalbe S-One*

I've switched the wheels/tires on my VR3 to DT Swiss R-23 Spline DB and Schwalbe S-One 30mm tubeless tires. The tires measure right at 30mm on these rims, and there is tons of clearance:




















Certainly won't have a problem with 35 or 36mm tires in the future. 38mm might be pushing it. The tightest spot is at the chainstays.

BTW the stock wheels and tires are on eBay if anyone is interested: 3T Discus C35 Pro Wheelset - Ridden twice - wide aero rims, disk brake ready | eBay and Vittoria Rubino Pro 700c 28mm 2 tires (1 pair) 2016 - Ridden TWICE | eBay
Both are really nice, the only reason I didn't stick with them is wanting to try tubeless.


----------



## STRANA

You may want to post them on Pinkbike better people to deal with at that price they should go quick


----------



## rochrunner

Picked up my VR5 today, and it looks great! I can only say "looks" since the weather will keep me from riding it until Friday, so I put it on the stand in my shop to take a closer look at the details. Appearance-wise, I like the natural carbon satin black better than I expected, and the blue accents are more extensive and stand out better than they do in a straight side picture. There are a lot of interesting things going on in the frame design that I'm beginning to appreciate as I examine it.

The 700x28 Vittoria Rubino Pros measure an actual 29mm max and there is tons of room for wider tires. Continental GP 4 Seasons are available in 700x32 now and I might consider those for better unpaved road performance.

My previous road bike is about 8 years old, so I was impressed by the fully concealed cables on this bike -- very clean looking. I was thinking about later changing the 48/32 crank to the minimal 46/30. It does look like there is enough travel on the mounting bracket to move the FD down the required ~4mm, so that idea is still in play.

One thing I noted is that this is my first thru-axle bike and it's apparent that I'll have to make sure that whatever multi-tool I'm carrying has a 6mm hex key! My usual road-bike tool only goes up to 5mm and is also a bit small to easily crank the 10 Nm torque that they specify.

I'll post more of a ride report later. At my age this might well be the last serious road bike that I buy before heading off into e-bike land, and right now it looks like I made the right choice!


----------



## rochrunner

Flash photo in my garage showing the reflective bar tape. Also the Felt logo on the fork blade, and it's possible that the accent color trim is also reflective in some way.


----------



## Charliemike

I really wish Felt would release the carbon bikes to LBSes. This wait is killing me.


----------



## rochrunner

Charliemike said:


> I really wish Felt would release the carbon bikes to LBSes. This wait is killing me.


Not sure what you mean by that. Two of us here have a VR3 and VR5, which are both carbon. Are you waiting for a VR2 or something?

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliemike

rochrunner said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. Two of us here have a VR3 and VR5, which are both carbon. Are you waiting for a VR2 or something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure how you got yours or where it came from but the VR3 was a Felt corporate demo bike that was sold to a LBS. I wouldn't be surprised if yours was part of the PR fleet that Felt used that the VR3 came from. Felt still has not released carbon VRs for sale to end customers from what I've been told.


----------



## mappicus

Charliemike said:


> I'm not sure how you got yours or where it came from but the VR3 was a Felt corporate demo bike that was sold to a LBS. I wouldn't be surprised if yours was part of the PR fleet that Felt used that the VR3 came from. Felt still has not released carbon VRs for sale to end customers from what I've been told.


Assuming you're talking about my VR3, it certainly seems to have been fresh out of the box, so if it was part of a fleet it was not apparently used. Still though, I am grateful to my LBS that they were able to get it. And I am loving it!! I'll post some more pics shortly, including the new wheels/tires, a rainy day out with Raceblade feders, and, shortly, a Dark bento box that is coming.


----------



## jerman

After looking for a bike that could connect some good road-biking roads through several miles of rough gravel roads, I settled on the VR4 (about 90% good roads to 10% bad). The Zipp wheels with the ability to take 32mm tubeless tires and a 1x chainring, as it's mostly flat here, are perfect. 
I had almost settled on the Specialized Diverge, plus had looked at some others, but am so tired of the black-on-black. Usually color is not my big thing but the looks of this red bike was a big factor in putting down on it even though delivery is not until January... I guess there's demand. 
Then my wife got so stoked she put down for a VR4W, which is a white model... our Christmas presents.
I've ordered a carbon bar so that, and going tubeless, look to be only changes. I feel Felt is onto something with this model as they look to have done this bike right. Another nice feature that I heard about is the accents and print on the bike are supposed to be reflective. Great safety feature. 
Anyone else ridden either of these two models yet?


----------



## rochrunner

jerman said:


> Another nice feature that I heard about is the accents and print on the bike are supposed to be reflective. Great safety feature.


Take a look about 6 posts back at the photo of my VR5 taken with flash in my dark garage. The bar tape is what really lights up (that's not white bar tape!), plus the logo on the fork legs and possibly some other details. The graphic on the downtube is not reflective.

Anyway, congrats on your purchases. I also liked the red, but really need the extra gear range and spacing of the double in front. I might also be "too old" to learn and get used to SRAM-style shifting.


----------



## jerman

The Felt VR4 got to the bikeshop and I was able to see it built up today. Very happy with the red color, not washed out or orangy... weighed it, 19 pounds! 
The tech at the shop has a Felt road bike he's building now, it's under 13 pounds. I do like these bikes. I still have to get them to switch to the carbon bar I bought.
So, for mainly road but 10% or so of gravel roads, what kind of pedals would be good? I have some old Candy's on Shimano shoes, may give those a try.. ?? Happy, happy New Year !!!




jerman said:


> After looking for a bike that could connect some good road-biking roads through several miles of rough gravel roads, I settled on the VR4 (about 90% good roads to 10% bad). The Zipp wheels with the ability to take 32mm tubeless tires and a 1x chainring, as it's mostly flat here, are perfect.
> I had almost settled on the Specialized Diverge, plus had looked at some others, but am so tired of the black-on-black. Usually color is not my big thing but the looks of this red bike was a big factor in putting down on it even though delivery is not until January... I guess there's demand.
> Then my wife got so stoked she put down for a VR4W, which is a white model... our Christmas presents.
> I've ordered a carbon bar so that, and going tubeless, look to be only changes. I feel Felt is onto something with this model as they look to have done this bike right. Another nice feature that I heard about is the accents and print on the bike are supposed to be reflective. Great safety feature.
> Anyone else ridden either of these two models yet?


----------



## varnerme

I'm hoping my LBS can order a VR5 for me next week. How is the saddle on it?


----------



## jerman

varnerme said:


> I'm hoping my LBS can order a VR5 for me next week. How is the saddle on it?


Hello and welcome from Texas!!! I think you are going to be very happy with that VR5, I am very excited about this line of bikes.

Actually, I wasn't able to pick up and ride my VR4 today as after I got to the bike shop I was called home due to a nearby grassfire. I did get to look at it, the red on it is beatiful! I am pleased as I can be with this bike, just can't wait to ride it.

Concerning the Prologo saddle, it seems like it would be comfortable It seems wide enough to offer decent sit-bone support with firm but discernible padding so the three point connection should be comfortable. But honestly I only gave it passing attention as I have a Brooks destined for this bike. I am not young and prefer the wide, sling like support that it will provide in order to have the best chance of avoiding interference with my 'top tube' function. 

Please post some pics of that VR5 if you get it and Happy New Year!


----------



## rochrunner

varnerme said:


> I'm hoping my LBS can order a VR5 for me next week. How is the saddle on it?


I'm with jerman and mounted the Brooks saddle from my previous bike on my VR5 before I'd even ridden it (actually the dealer did it so he could do the initial fitting session with me the day I picked it up).


----------



## varnerme

jerman said:


> Hello and welcome from Texas!!! I think you are going to be very happy with that VR5, I am very excited about this line of bikes.
> 
> Actually, I wasn't able to pick up and ride my VR4 today as after I got to the bike shop I was called home due to a nearby grassfire. I did get to look at it, the red on it is beatiful! I am pleased as I can be with this bike, just can't wait to ride it.
> 
> Concerning the Prologo saddle, it seems like it would be comfortable It seems wide enough to offer decent sit-bone support with firm but discernible padding so the three point connection should be comfortable. But honestly I only gave it passing attention as I have a Brooks destined for this bike. I am not young and prefer the wide, sling like support that it will provide in order to have the best chance of avoiding interference with my 'top tube' function.
> 
> Please post some pics of that VR5 if you get it and Happy New Year!


My local shop said Felt was closed until the 2nd, so he can't order until then. He is a Trek dealer, but has also carried Felt at a small level. I'm hoping he can get one for me. 

I'm changing from a Trek Madone 5.2. I'm 6'6" and hope the 61 cm frame will work. Looking forward to a more comfortable ride that I can hopefully ride more often and longer distances. 44 years old and it's not as easy as it used to be!  looking forward to using this forum for info and advice. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jerman

Interesting that Felt is an also mentioned brand in the big bike shops around here. No one seems to feature them but from what I've read Felt invests in R&D and not marketing. That sounds good to me. The warranty, reviews, and track record encouraged me with the purchase of this brand..

Can't comment on your sizing, but I would think your shop can guide you best on that. The relaxed geometry and wide tires should improve your ride quality dramatically over that rigid Madone. 

From the reading I've done, the carbon bars are a necessary upgrade. I have carbon bars on nearly all my other bikes and they make a huge difference decreasing vibration.

My opinion is this bike will not be the rate limiting factor in your endeavor to increase the distances you ride.. but then again, the bikes rarely are.


----------



## rochrunner

jerman said:


> From the reading I've done, the carbon bars are a necessary upgrade. I have carbon bars on nearly all my other bikes and they make a huge difference decreasing vibration.


Carbon bars would be a nice upgrade, but in my experience the wider tires at a reasonable pressure eliminates any vibrations that I can notice. I really think that this bike is the smoothest road bike that I've personally been on.


----------



## varnerme

Picked it up today! Can't wait to ride...


----------



## cobra_kai

Good looking bike. I will say that I prefer the old Felt logo but other than that I really like that they've been getting away from the murdered out black look and adding some color to their bikes the last couple of years.


----------



## SteveW4130

I picked up a VR30 last week, although at the 2nd attempt! The first bike had quite a few issues so I had to have it replaced by the dealer. I already have an upgraded Z5 which I love so I picked up the VR30 as my dirt road and winter bike. I haven't had chance to ride it yet as we have a decent amount of snow on the ground and temps are around -10ºc (14ºF). First, well, second impressions are good, i'm liking the low gear ratios from the chainset, I live in the French Alps so I have lots of hills to climb! I had a combo of Schwalbe 35mm Rocket Ron and Racing Ralph kicking about so I fitted them as I was curious about the clearance. They fitted no problem! Granted, riding through thick mud would soon jam up but that's not my intention with this bike anyway. I can't wait to head out for a proper ride on it now!


----------



## rochrunner

SteveW4130 said:


> I picked up a VR30 last week, although at the 2nd attempt! ... I can't wait to head out for a proper ride on it now!


Great looking bike! Mine is put away for a few months yet, so I'll be interested in any more comments you have about your riding experiences.


----------



## SteveW4130

rochrunner said:


> Great looking bike! Mine is put away for a few months yet, so I'll be interested in any more comments you have about your riding experiences.


Well I thought I best man up today and go for a little ride! I kept the CX tyres on as I planned on venturing 'off piste' but there was an xc ski event going on so I couldn't go where I wanted! I did just shy of 40k on the road, it felt super comfy and it absorbed the rough road holes very well. The bigger volume tyres obviously help but it really was a pleasant ride. I will stick some slick tyres on next to compare as, of course, it felt very sluggish with the cx tyres on the road. I'm planning on fitting some 30mm tyres instead of the stock 28mm to give a bit more comfort. I think i'm going to enjoy riding this bike!


----------



## Tobsn

Hello,

finally I also received my VR2 (INT Version).









But before I take it out for the first ride I will make some minor adjustments. 









Cheers


----------



## Tobsn

First I put on some wider tires for the winter ans spring season.
But I must admit, that the original Mavic tires had remarkable 29,7 mm for a 28c tire.
I put on some 32 Conti 4 Season, which measure 32,5mm and have still plenty of room in the VR frame.
Also changed the sprocket from the original specified Deore 105 11-32 to a Ultegra 11-28 and the front rotor from SM-RT70 to a SM-RT99, like in the rear.
@Felt For a bike at this price I was really disappointed, that the Bike didn't come with full Ultegra (Spoket and Chain Deore 105 and front rotor SLX). Especially two different rotor look weird.


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> I was really disappointed, that the Bike didn't come with full Ultegra (Spoket and Chain Deore 105 and front rotor SLX). Especially two different rotor look weird.


Shimano doesn't have a crankset with the 46/30 gearing that Felt was looking for to go on this type of bike. Is the rear cassette really from the 105 series (not the same as "Deore", which is actually a MTB driveline group)? In any case, I think that there's not much difference between a 105 and Ultegra cassette, and I personally would not want to go from 11-32 to 11-28 on a bike that will sometimes be used off-road where it could be rough and hilly; I may even switch to a 12-34 depending on what I find when I really start using the bike.


----------



## Tobsn

rochrunner said:


> Shimano doesn't have a crankset with the 46/30 gearing that Felt was looking for to go on this type of bike...


The 46/30 was one of the reasons for the Bike. 




rochrunner said:


> I think that there's not much difference between a 105 and Ultegra cassette, and I personally would not want to go from 11-32 to 11-28 ...


No, there is not much difference and the cassette and chain are spare parts anyway. But ... at that price. 
I changed the cassette from my girlfriends bike, she got 50/34 11-28 and wanted a gear more. So now I have her cassette and she got mine. 
Maybe the next cassette will be again a 11-32.
By the way her bike was much cheaper and came with full Ultegra.


----------



## Tobsn

Next on the list, get rid of the new Shimano J-KIT (Junction-Kit). :mad2:
Does junction are nice for the manufacturer, because the disc is easy to install and no bleeding necessary, but they look like a pimple.









Shorten the brake hosing is anything I do with every new bike, so it was no big deal.
With this step I also replaced the Di2 Junction und the stem with a the new EW-RS910.
To do so I switch to a the carbon version of the 3T Ergonova with internal cable routing.



















Now it looks much cleaner. Ready to ride


----------



## Tobsn

Today the weather was perfect for the first long ride.
The bike is a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## Tobsn

After some serious rides I already feel really comfortable with the VR and now close to final version.
Did some minor changes like cutting the head tube and so on.









But more significant.
I changed the shifting pattern.
Updated to Synchronized Shifting and changed the configuration of the shifters. It is now like SRAM eTap, even better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tobsn

Finally spring


----------



## JeffBinder

I think I pretty much decided to purchase a Felt VR series bike  Now I have to decide which model. I am thinking of either the VR30 or VR5. Not sure the rather large difference is price is worth spending for carbon over aluminum - I am pretty much a newbie, so not sure I would notice the benefit of carbon. Does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## varnerme

JeffBinder said:


> I think I pretty much decided to purchase a Felt VR series bike  Now I have to decide which model. I am thinking of either the VR30 or VR5. Not sure the rather large difference is price is worth spending for carbon over aluminum - I am pretty much a newbie, so not sure I would notice the benefit of carbon. Does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions? Thanks in advance!


VR5 all the way! If you are like me, if you buy the VR30, you will immediately regret not going for the VR5. I have the VR5 and so far it's awesome! I only have two rides on it so far, but the weather is turning and my riding days are coming soon. I'm a CPA and in the home stretch of tax season, so I plan to ride a ton starting next week. Here's a picture of my VR5!


----------



## rochrunner

varnerme said:


> VR5 all the way!


Agreed. I took my VR5 for a ride Sunday on a local rail-trail. It's mostly hard-packed gravel, but there's one section of poorly-paved asphalt that is extremely lumpy and bumpy. While there's no way to hide the bumps, the VR5 goes through there almost as well as my Specialized Crosstrail that has an aluminum frame and suspension fork. I think that an aluminum frame with the rigid fork would be a lot rougher-riding -- the carbon frame does what it was designed for in providing enough "give" to take the edge off of the bumps.


----------



## Tobsn

In my opinion it is hard to argue for more than a good allow frame and Shimano 105. With a bike like the VR30 you will have a very good bike with no compromise. 
The only argument I accept if someone wants a more expensive bike is, because he/she wants it and can afford it. 
Sure the carbon frame should be a little bit more comfortable. But tires and pressure will have more impact. 

And as a newbie consider, that there are more spending than just the bike. Shoes, pants, ... bike trip. 

Cheers from Sicilian


----------



## JeffBinder

Thanks everyone for your response. 

I have yet another wrinkle. For approximately the same price ($2000 US) I can purchase a brand new 2014 FELT Z3, supposedly a $3000 bike in 2014. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Tobsn

A good bike, but different to the VR.
We don't know your preferences.
What are you looking for?

Cheers


----------



## JeffBinder

I think I am looking for an endurance bike (something that is comfortable for a 100 miles) that can fit at least a 32CM tire. There is a trail near me that runs from Washington DC to Pittsburgh, PA half of which (I am told) is pretty rough/gravely.


----------



## rochrunner

JeffBinder said:


> I think I am looking for an endurance bike (something that is comfortable for a 100 miles) that can fit at least a 32CM tire. There is a trail near me that runs from Washington DC to Pittsburgh, PA half of which (I am told) is pretty rough/gravely.


You're talking about the Great Allegheny Passage/C&O Canal Towpath route, which I have done end-to-end twice. The C&O portion between Cumberland and Washington is the roughest part, but mainly is a problem if it's been raining -- very muddy in spots. Definitely not for skinny tires! The GAP trail is typical hard-packed crushed limestone. The best bike IMO is a hybrid-type bike with suspension fork and 35-38 tires, such as my Specialized Crosstrail. You can read my blog entry about my trip down that route last year.


----------



## Tobsn

@JeffBinder:
The decision between the Z and VR is simple.
With the Z you get a classic endurance bike with the VR the next evolution.
The VR comes with disc breaks and therefore more tire clearance and comfort. 
If you get along with 30mm tires and rim breaks, you get with the Z the lighter package for a better price.

https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/08/01/felt-gives-shape-future-new-zr-road-vr-gravel-bikes/

@rochrunner: Very nice blog. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tobsn

So, I just back from two weeks Sicilia and finished my first 1000 miles on the VR.
And can tell you it is the perfect companion for long and enjoyable rides. 

First week we had our base at one location, second week we did a cross from Siracusa to Palermo.


----------



## Tobsn

My friends are already running the Conti 4Season for year and the tire has a very good reputation in my group, especially when the roads and condition become worse. 
But the color, why can't Conti produce it with a black sidewall. :mad2:

To the Charcoal / Chartreuse VR and especially to the brown MAVIC Ksyrium Elite DISC ALLROAD it fits very well, so I took the opportunity and tried the tire by myself for the first ime.

After 2 Month on the 32mm Conti 4Season I can say, it is a very good tire and fits perfect to the VR. :thumbsup: 
For everyone who looks for an extra of confidence and comfort without sacrificing rolling resistance , I can recommend this tire. I used it manly on tarmac from good to very bad.

Only downside is the wear off of the tire. That is why most of my friend drive them only in winter and or combine it with a different rear tire for summer.

I removed them also now for summer to save them for the next autumn/winter.


----------



## Tobsn

For summer I'm trying Road Tubeless. 
Not that I'm convinced of tubeless for road. I even hat bad experience with it. In 2009 I tried it already, after 3 weeks riding on a fast decent the front tire jump of the rim. Nothing happend, but sill ...
Since then a lot has changed, the Mavic rim is made for tubeless and I like to try different thinks. 

I choose a Schwalbe Pro One Evolution MicroSkin OneStar in 28-622. 
I don't like Schwalbe, but with tubeless they have some experience.
And so the installation was no problem at all and took not much longer than for a normal tube tire.

The first two rides where promising, but still have to find the right pressure.


----------



## JeffBinder

So I finally got of my backside and put a down payment on a VR5, basically committing myself to purchasing something. I still have the option of purchasing a VR5 or VR30. Just for comparison, I am also going to test ride a Cannondale synapse carbon (with 105 components). Hoping to be able to test ride all three - maybe 5-10 miles each. This sounds silly, but other than comfort, is there anything else I should keep in mind and look for during the test rides? Thanks everyone in advance for you response!!!


----------



## Tobsn

Those are all three very good bikes, with which you can't make anything wrong.
Don't compare them to rational by pro and cons. Buy the one which appeals most to you. 
Make a heart decision.


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> After 2 Month on the 32mm Conti 4Season I can say, it is a very good tire and fits perfect to the VR. :thumbsup:
> For everyone who looks for an extra of confidence and comfort without sacrificing rolling resistance , I can recommend this tire. I used it manly on tarmac from good to very bad.


I'm going to be taking my first multi-day outing on my VR5 in about a month. It's going to be mosty on roads, so no issues there, but one day includes mostly trails. The trail in question (C&O Canal Towpath) is definitely _not _a smooth, groomed rail-trail, and in fact if it's wet it can get downright rutted and nasty. I rode it last year on my trail bike and was glad for the 700x38 tires while watching some of my riding companions sliding in the mud and getting beat up with their non-suspended skinnier-tired bikes.

But those were high-mileage all-day rides, which this is definitely not. I can probably handle 20 miles of just about anything with the OEM 700x28s, but am thinking in general that even for my intended local riding -- which might include some rough dirt roads -- that maybe an upgrade to the Contis would be worth it.

What pressure are you running? Does it seem to make much difference in rolling resistance on pavement? Puncture protection is also very important -- any comments on that? And by the way, the only listing I could find of that tire show that it comes _only _with a black sidewall.


----------



## Tobsn

rochrunner said:


> ...The trail in question (C&O Canal Towpath)...


Looks nice. :thumbsup:
Looking forward to read your blog.
Maybe I have to consider the US as one of my next bike destination. 
If they let me in ... 




rochrunner said:


> ....What pressure are you running? Does it seem to make much difference in rolling resistance on pavement? Puncture protection is also very important -- any comments on that? And by the way, the only listing I could find of that tire show that it comes _only _with a black sidewall.


At around 190 pounds, I was riding the 32mm 4 Season with 60psi front and 65psi rear. Prefer to ride as low as possible.
At least this is what my SKS compressor says. My Topeak SmartGauge D2 says even 5 psi less. Don't as me what is true. :mad2:



<tbody>

</tbody>The puncture protection is very good at this tire. 
Continental Grand Prix 4 Season Rolling Resistance Review

There was a black edition of the 4 season, which I never found. The black/black we get here in Germany is with the brown side wall. But it will look not that bat to the VR5.

The 32 4 Season can also do strada bianca, if it is not to muddy. 
My college in Sicilia also on 32mm 4 season.


----------



## Kalashnikirby

Hi, very intrigued by this bike - I'm currently looking for a kind of gravel or adventure bike and this one might just be right.
What would you recommend for a 189cm guy with long(ish) arms and legs?


----------



## cobra_kai

I would think you are probably a 61, but a test ride would probably be in order if you can find one.


----------



## varnerme

I'm 198 cm or 6'6" and the 61 works nicely. It is probably a little easier for me because when I walk in they automatically know they need to order the largest size. The VR5 is a great bike!


----------



## Kalashnikirby

Thanks for the advice!
Actuay, I'm looking for a friend. However i just now realized he should take XL - you See, I have a similar anatomy and am also between sizes at 178cm. Having just checked that my bike (Rose Pro SL 57cm) already has 390mm reach, the Felt in L is a no-go for him, especially because of those long arms. Test riding it won't be possible, I'm afraid.
I do find the Headtube to be a bit too long, but i suppose any beginner will apreciate lots of stack (and I thought my bike was comfortable!!)
Well, there's enough room for some cockpit adjustment and changing the stem is always an option.


----------



## JeffBinder

Finally pulled the trigger and purchased the VR5! Not crazy about the color scheme (power/baby blue and black), but what can you do.

Looking at adding a "computer" - probably the Lezyne enhanced super GPS "computer". I was going to get the Garmin 25, but then saw a bunch of negative reviews.

Hoping to get it fitted and take it for a ride this weekend - Very excited!


----------



## rochrunner

JeffBinder said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and purchased the VR5! Not crazy about the color scheme (power/baby blue and black), but what can you do.


Everyone's different: I think the VR5 has the best color combo of the range! 

Anyway, I got my Conti 700x32 Four Seasons mounted and had a great route for a shakedown run this morning with my old-timers group. A real multi-surface ride: pavement, smooth gravel, rough gravel, very rough gravel, sand, mud, grass.

The bike did great! The one spot that I was worried about is a short but steep climb diagonally up a hill on a grass/dirt path. Two guys ahead of me on a hybrid and MTB had to get off and walk up while I pulled out and motored on up past them without even having to get up off the seat.

The only negative I noticed is that in any loose stuff, the relatively narrow drop-bars make it more difficult to control the front end than on my wider, straight-barred trail bike. But for all my intended uses, it looks like this bike is a winner! And by this time next week, I might even have my 46/30 crank in place...


----------



## Tobsn

@JeffBinder: Congratulation to the new ride. :thumbsup: 
I like the color. Not as great as Chartreuse, but ... :aureola:


----------



## Tobsn

rochrunner said:


> ...
> Anyway, I got my Conti 700x32 Four Seasons mounted and had a great route for a shakedown run this morning with my old-timers group. A real multi-surface ride: pavement, smooth gravel, rough gravel, very rough gravel, sand, mud, grass....


That ist quite challenging for a road tire like the 4 Season. 



rochrunner said:


> ...
> The only negative I noticed is that in any loose stuff, the relatively narrow drop-bars make it more difficult to control the front end than on my wider, straight-barred trail bike. But for all my intended uses, it looks like this bike is a winner! And by this time next week, I might even have my 46/30 crank in place...


I changed my drop-bars right from the beginning from 42 to 44, give much more control and confidence on rough surface. 
The 3T Ergonova which came on my bike is quite narrow compared to others. The 44 I have now is like a 42 Ritchey. 
I'm really happy with the 46/30 crank. Even I'm riding mainly tarmac. Don't spinn out at fast descents, but always have the right gear for long climbs over 12%.


----------



## JeffBinder

Dang it, playing with the bike and noticed around the rear axle, looks like the paint is scratched up. Thinking it happened when I got fitted for the bike and it was put on the stationary machine with a third party axle. Any idea if Felt has touch up paint?


----------



## Tobsn

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh
The first scratch hurts. 

If it is only a optical issue I would't bother.
But you can ask Felt direkt. They respond very quick.

Cheers


----------



## JeffBinder

Finally got out for a quick ride. I like the bike (VR5). I knew what I was purchasing, so not complaining, but I never moved the front derailleur from the larger of the two rings in the crankset (not sure, am I using the proper terms). Wondering if I can change out the cranskset for one that has a higher count?

Of course with all this said, I probably only experienced an elevation change of 500 feet.

Thoughts? 

Thanks so much everyone for responding to all my questions!!!


----------



## Tobsn

JeffBinder said:


> ... Wondering if I can change out the cranskset for one that has a higher count?...


Yes you can.
Just change the Chainrings.
FSA offering chain rings for that crank in all common gear ratio.
46/30 (you probably have)
50/34
53/36
53/39

If you wat to change the whole crank set. Consider it has a 30mm spindle. 



JeffBinder said:


> ... but I never moved the front derailleur from the larger of the two rings in the crankset (not sure, am I using the proper terms)....


Is that bad?
This is one of the points why I didn't wanted 50/34 or 52/36. 
With 46/30 right from the start on the big ring and only for the real climbs on the small. Mainly shifting in the rear and only occasionally in the front. 
Close to 1x11, just with the wider range and more narrow gradation.


----------



## JeffBinder

I am not planning on changing anything just yet, but good to know it is an option, thanks!


----------



## rochrunner

Just returned from my first extended trip on my VR5 and am happy with everything about it. For one thing, the roads in southern PA and MD are far hillier than anything I ever encounter where I live, and the VR5 did great -- much better than my previous go-to road bike. I'm not strong on hills, however, and am not sorry that I'll soon be installing a 46-30 crank to replace the 48-32, finally making my VR5 more like the rest of the range! I did get into my lowest gear (32/32) a couple times, but made it over the top each time while staying seated.

The bike also worked well in all road conditions. It was mostly paved asphalt with one day of light drizzle. There was one section of a mile on a badly rutted unpaved road, and the last day was on an unpaved canal towpath. The bike did great on all surfaces and was very smooth on the somewhat bumpy towpath. I probably didn't need to have gone with the 700x32 tires, but at the time I was concerned about the towpath being muddy as it has been in the past.

It's been a perfect choice for me so far!


----------



## JonFairhurst

I'm moving next week. I put a deposit on a 58cm VR30 that's in stock at my destination. I can hardly wait to pick it up!

So, why the VR30?
* In budget
* Low gears (!!!)
* Nice endurance frame design
* 6061 Aluminum
* 105 hardware
* Hydraulic discs
* Tubeless ready rims
* Handles 32+ tires
* 21.25 lbs. at this price point

Low gears, hydraulic brakes, and a relaxed position were "must haves" as I'm an older guy just getting back into riding and - there is a half-mile 15% grade of rough pavement to get to my house. I need a good hill climber - and hill descender.

At my first recent trip to a bike shop, the guy recommended a fitness bike and I tried out a Specialized Sirrus Sport with a 32f 34r setup. On a steep local hill, even that was a bit high. A 34-32 would have me walking up the hill home.

I realized that after a few months I'd wish for drop bars. And I saw that one can spin out a 105 setup with a caliper extender and an 11-40 cassette. With a 30-40 setup, you literally have a walking cadence (5ft per rotation). If you can walk it, you could ride it with those gears. Nothing else offered the small crank, hydraulics, and 105 in an endurance bike at this price.

If I were to step down, I'd be looking at the Giant Contend SL Disc 1 or the GT Grade Alloy 105, but I'd lose the small crank. If I were to step up, I'd be looking at the Trek Domane S5, Giant Defy Advanced 1 or the Felt VR5, but that's a lot of bike for somebody just getting back into riding.

The bottom line is that the VR30 has no peer for my requirements. I only wish that it had the green paint of the VR40/VR3. As long as the fit of the 58 is good (I'm 6-1.5), I expect to be happy. It should be great on the secondary streets and gravel fire roads of my new home in Southern Oregon.


----------



## JonFairhurst

Some questions to experienced VR owners:
1) Is the front end on the stiff side?
2) Do you recommend upgrading to CF handlebars?
3) If so, what do you recommend that fits?

The reason I mention it is that the forks look to be straight and steep. that tells me that it's stiff for great control, but not that compliant. In one of the Felt videos, the male rider's hands were juddering when on gravel.

Thanks for any and all replies! 

(Yeah, I haven't received the bike yet and am already shopping upgrades, but it would be nice to know what to get if I want more hand comfort. And yes, I'll try various tire pressures first.)


----------



## rochrunner

JonFairhurst said:


> I realized that after a few months I'd wish for drop bars. And I saw that one can spin out a 105 setup with a caliper extender and an 11-40 cassette. With a 30-40 setup, you literally have a walking cadence (5ft per rotation). If you can walk it, you could ride it with those gears. Nothing else offered the small crank, hydraulics, and 105 in an endurance bike at this price.


I agree with you on all the good points about the VR series. In you paragraph above, I think you meant to say "_derailleur _extender." Do you have an example of one of these? Also, what cassette would you use that has 11-40 gearing and is compatible with Shimano road 11-speed shifting?

I'm also hoping that your "half mile 15%" grade is another typo, as I can't imagine myself trying to get up a climb like that . If I ever get down to walking speed going up a hill, I think I'd just get off and walk -- it would probably be easier! 

And your bike should do well on secondary roads and fire roads, while also doing quite well on the best roads as well!


----------



## rochrunner

JonFairhurst said:


> Some questions to experienced VR owners:
> 1) Is the front end on the stiff side?
> 2) Do you recommend upgrading to CF handlebars?
> 3) If so, what do you recommend that fits?
> 
> The reason I mention it is that the forks look to be straight and steep. that tells me that it's stiff for great control, but not that compliant. In one of the Felt videos, the male rider's hands were juddering when on gravel.


Seems like there are limits to the compliance you can get from any unsprung fork. I wouldn't want things too loosey-goosey down there! That said, I found it to be more comfortable than expected when I rode it last week on a section of semi-improved canal towpath that I had also ridden the previous year on my hybrid with hydraulic forks. The big bumps are going to come through more sharply, but it did a good job at smoothing out the overall roughness. In any case, it was sufficiently smooth at the bars.

I haven't had any experience with CF bars on this bike, but will comment that the OEM bars have the most comfortable grip position in the drops that I've experienced compared to my last two road bikes (I've always stuck with the OEM bars). If I went with CF I'd look for one with matching geometry.


----------



## JonFairhurst

rochrunner said:


> I agree with you on all the good points about the VR series. In you paragraph above, I think you meant to say "_derailleur _extender." Do you have an example of one of these? Also, what cassette would you use that has 11-40 gearing and is compatible with Shimano road 11-speed shifting?


Yes, _derailleur_ extender. 

There are a number of 11-40 road bike videos on YouTube. The extender is the Wolf Tooth RoadLink and the cassette is the XT CS-M8000 11-40. One video shows a recommended spacer, but most don't seem to use it. I guess it depends on if you want to lean toward big-big or small-small.

Here's one (non-spacer) video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNpdLrlN4HI



> I'm also hoping that your "half mile 15%" grade is another typo, as I can't imagine myself trying to get up a climb like that . If I ever get down to walking speed going up a hill, I think I'd just get off and walk -- it would probably be easier!


I lied. It's only 0.4 miles, but with a 300+ ft rise. So that's about 300 feet up and 2000 feet out - or 15%. Welcome to the west, where you need a 9,000+ ft mountain to qualify as a state. 

I figure that if you want to ride the flats at 80 RPM, it should be no different up a hill. A 30-40 gives about 4.6 MPH at 80 rpm. Drop to 52 RPM and you're at walking pace. That's a goat, not a bike!


----------



## JonFairhurst

rochrunner said:


> Seems like there are limits to the compliance you can get from any unsprung fork. I wouldn't want things too loosey-goosey down there! That said, I found it to be more comfortable than expected when I rode it last week on a section of semi-improved canal towpath that I had also ridden the previous year on my hybrid with hydraulic forks. The big bumps are going to come through more sharply, but it did a good job at smoothing out the overall roughness. In any case, it was sufficiently smooth at the bars.
> 
> I haven't had any experience with CF bars on this bike, but will comment that the OEM bars have the most comfortable grip position in the drops that I've experienced compared to my last two road bikes (I've always stuck with the OEM bars). If I went with CF I'd look for one with matching geometry.


Great to hear that the stock bars are comfortable and that the geometry is good. My last bike was a steel Motobecane from the 70s(!) But I put many miles on the bike and liked the multiple grip options on drop bars. I can't wait to ride a modern version.

The engineer in me really likes the Felt design. The forks and triangles are relatively straight, which means that they are strong. When those items are used for suspension, the right and left sides can move differently, which can allow unwanted self-steering or leaning. As examples, I don't care for the Diamondback or Norco rear triangles. (That said, this is theoretical. Maybe they're great in practice.) Instead I like solid connections to the wheels and to allow fore-aft movement in the seat and bars. 

I'll definitely give the stock bars a good shot and try tire options before spending money on CF bars. And if I decide to upgrade, I'll know more about my preferred geometry after some good miles on the VR.


----------



## JonFairhurst

I did some calculations. At 220 lbs of rider+bike+clothes+helmet riding 0.4 miles with a rise of 300 feet, here are the results:

Pedaling at 80 rpm with the super-granny 30-40 setup, you burn 294W and go 4.6 MPH for just over five minutes.

Pedaling at 80 rpm with a compact 34-32, you would burn 417W(!) for just over 3-1/2 minutes at 6.6 MPH.

Slow it down to 60 RPM and the super granny you would burn 221W at about 3.5 MPH. With the compact, 60 RPM costs 312 W at 4.9 MPH.

A novice rider would really need to crunch a slow cadence to take a compact set up that grade. The super-granny makes the climb sound achievable.


----------



## rochrunner

Jon, I'm an engineer myself and one of the things that got me fired up about the VR series is this video on their web site that explains how the frame design and other features work: Technology | Introducing the VR

Not to keep raving about this bike, but yesterday I tried some different conditions on a mile-long stretch of a bike path that goes through a wetlands area (politically correct term for "swamp"). There are several sections of boardwalk along it, and over the years the boards have become warped and cupped so that it's pretty much of a "washboard road" effect. In fact, it was so rough on my last ride through there that I haven't used it in over a year.

Well, the VR5 went through there more smoothly by far than I was expecting! It was definitely more comfortable than my hybrid, which has a suspension fork but also an aluminum frame, which probably explains the difference. That's still no help if you run over a nail-pop, but I stayed lucky this time.


----------



## Tobsn

rochrunner said:


> Just returned from my first extended trip on my VR5 and am happy with everything about it. ...


:thumbsup:
Yes the VR is a perfect companion for such extended trips.
Will we see some pictures or will there a blog entry?
:aureola:


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> :thumbsup:
> Yes the VR is a perfect companion for such extended trips.
> Will we see some pictures or will there a blog entry?
> :aureola:


I'll eventually get around to it -- too busy enjoying summer weather right now.


----------



## BigPoser

Hi All, 

I am very interested in the VR30. I actually ordered a Breezer Inversion Team yesterday (team deal), but they are totally out of stock from Breezer. Bummed. So, I'm now looking at the VR30, the new Diverge Comp E5, and the Diamond Back Haanjo Trail (spec'd very well, but kinda looks like a clown bike). 

I rode a VR40 today and although it's lower down in the line, it was very nice. I'm specifically looking for a gravel bike.

For those of you that own a VR, do you feel that this bike can truly be considered a gravel bike? Or is it more of an endurance bike that can go on gravel well? I'll be putting bigger tires first off. 

Any advice you guys can offer? Thoughts?

Thanks. 

Brandon


----------



## Tobsn

BigPoser said:


> ...
> For those of you that own a VR, do you feel that this bike can truly be considered a gravel bike? Or is it more of an endurance bike that can go on gravel well? ...


Oh boy, do I love those marketing terms. :mad2: 
What is Gravel? What is Endurance? ... 
By the bike you like most and suites your need.
And if you tell us your needs, we can tell you if the VR can fit those. 

Comparing the Breezer Inversion and the Felt VR, both are made for a stabile and comfortable ride.


----------



## Tobsn

rochrunner said:


> I'll eventually get around to it -- too busy enjoying summer weather right now.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoser

Tobsn said:


> Oh boy, do I love those marketing terms. :mad2:
> What is Gravel? What is Endurance? ...
> By the bike you like most and suites your need.
> And if you tell us your needs, we can tell you if the VR can fit those.
> 
> Comparing the Breezer Inversion and the Felt VR, both are made for a stabile and comfortable ride.


Good points. So my needs aren't too many. Comfortable ride, ability to fit 38c tires, prefer hydro brakes but not necessary, looks good, and within my budget of $1550. 

Something strange that I did notice on the VR30 is the 3 bottle mounts in the triangle. It looks like you won't be able to fit a large bottle on the seat tube because the mount sits so high up. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Tobsn

BigPoser said:


> Good points. So my needs aren't too many. Comfortable ride, ability to fit 38c tires, prefer hydro brakes but not necessary, looks good, and within my budget of $1550....


I thing the VR can all the above. 
If disc breaks I would always go for hydraulic.


----------



## rochrunner

BigPoser said:


> Good points. So my needs aren't too many. Comfortable ride, ability to fit 38c tires, prefer hydro brakes but not necessary, looks good, and within my budget of $1550.
> 
> Something strange that I did notice on the VR30 is the 3 bottle mounts in the triangle. It looks like you won't be able to fit a large bottle on the seat tube because the mount sits so high up. Can anyone confirm that?


The only thing I'd question based on my VR5 are the 38c tires. 35c should fit with close clearance, but 38c might be a stretch, especially depending on how knobby the tread is. You know that 30c is the "official" limit, but that's based on a clearance standard that is mandated but rather generous. My current 32c tires have plenty of clearance. This is one thing that might separate the VR series from more dedicated "gravel" or cyclocross bikes, which are usually able to take a wider tire with ease.

The bottle mount configuration is a bit strange on the VR30 and different from mine, which has only two. Also, my seat tube bottle mount is lower than on the VR30 -- not sure why the difference there either.


----------



## BigPoser

rochrunner said:


> The only thing I'd question based on my VR5 are the 38c tires. 35c should fit with close clearance, but 38c might be a stretch, especially depending on how knobby the tread is. You know that 30c is the "official" limit, but that's based on a clearance standard that is mandated but rather generous. My current 32c tires have plenty of clearance. This is one thing that might separate the VR series from more dedicated "gravel" or cyclocross bikes, which are usually able to take a wider tire with ease.
> 
> The bottle mount configuration is a bit strange on the VR30 and different from mine, which has only two. Also, my seat tube bottle mount is lower than on the VR30 -- not sure why the difference there either.



Thanks. Yes I'll be running 35's or 36's right off the bat, but may switch to a 32 if I do something like the RAMROD or similar. Many other "gravel" bikes will fit 38's and higher, so that's why I ask. 

I really don't like the bottle mounting. I don't want to have 2 small bottles and a 3rd large one. I'd rather have just 2 large bottles. That does turn me off a bit.


----------



## Tobsn

This weekend I found a good work-life-balance.
Had to work over the weekend, but managed to do the travel by bike. 
Thanks to my colleges which took care of my luggage. :thumbsup:

Beautiful landscape









And even a gallows


----------



## rochrunner

I just got back from the shop with my new FSA Modular Adventure 46/30 crankset installed. If you have a VR2, this is what came on your bike, but it's an upgrade for my VR5. Also saves 235 grams!










The dealer told me that he hadn't sold any more (or few) bikes like mine or higher (VR2-VR5), but that the aluminum VR30s and VR40s are selling well. Their price-point seems to hit a sweet spot in the local market (this is not a high-end road bike area).


----------



## SteveW4130

Nice! I'm waiting till they become in stock in the UK and I'll be ordering one for my VR30. I've had my VR for 6 months now and I absolutely love it! In fact I have just sold my carbon Felt road bike because I enjoy riding my VR that much! I've got a new second set of wheels, DT Swiss R23 spline DB fitted with Schwalbe 30mm s-one tyres and then have some 35mm Schwalbe g-one tyres fitted onto the original wheels. Seems perfect to switch from road/light gravel set-up to heavier gravel set-up. I've also changed the bars and stem as I felt the 35mm diameter spec, as standard, was too stiff when riding gravel. I wanted a bit more flex so dropped down to a more conventional 31.8mm bar and stem combo.


----------



## JeffBinder

I have the stock +/- 6 degree stem (100mm), but believe I want to ride in a more upright position. I found a +/- 25 degree stem, but that sounds a little drastic. Is anyone riding a stem somewhere in between - was thinking maybe a 12 degree stem, assuming there is such a thing? I believe there are adjustable stems, but not interested in those (I don't know, just don't think I would like it). 

BTW, the 6 degree is fine for 20- 25 miles or so, but typically like to ride about 50 miles. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## cobra_kai

JeffBinder said:


> I have the stock +/- 6 degree stem (100mm), but believe I want to ride in a more upright position. I found a +/- 25 degree stem, but that sounds a little drastic. Is anyone riding a stem somewhere in between - was thinking maybe a 12 degree stem, assuming there is such a thing? I believe there are adjustable stems, but not interested in those (I don't know, just don't think I would like it).
> 
> BTW, the 6 degree is fine for 20- 25 miles or so, but typically like to ride about 50 miles.
> 
> Thanks so much!


3t and others make a 17 degree stem. I think specialized makes sort of inserts for their stems which have a variety of possible angles so you may want to look into that. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffBinder

Thanks!!! I found a couple of manufacturers. 

I can get both 10 and 17 degree. I am thinking 17 sounds about right. I have been told, (paraphrasing): To keep the same reach (of a 6 degree 100mm stem), you would want to go with a 110mm length. The 110mm at 17 degree would give you the same reach and bring the bars 2.2 cm higher.

2.2 cm does not sound like much, but am guessing it is more than I think. Just need to decide if I want to shorten the reach (stay at 100mm).


----------



## cobra_kai

2 cm is a lot, that's typical of the difference between a race oriented frame and a relaxed 'endurance' frame so I think you will notice a big difference. I would hold reach constant for now so you aren't messing with too much all at once. If you haven't looked at them yet craigslist and ebay are good sources to find stems inexpensively from new bike take offs or people like you that are experimenting with their fit. I usually consider $40 or below a good price for a name brand aluminum stem.


----------



## Tobsn

JeffBinder said:


> Thanks!!! I found a couple of manufacturers.
> 
> I can get both 10 and 17 degree. I am thinking 17 sounds about right. I have been told, (paraphrasing): To keep the same reach (of a 6 degree 100mm stem), you would want to go with a 110mm length. The 110mm at 17 degree would give you the same reach and bring the bars 2.2 cm higher.
> 
> 2.2 cm does not sound like much, but am guessing it is more than I think. Just need to decide if I want to shorten the reach (stay at 100mm).


And have you decided? 
I personal prefer a lower but closer cockpit. That is why I switched to a 80mm stem.
But i think, this is a very personal decision.


----------



## Tobsn

Somehow I come not to an end with my bike. 
Last month I had a lot of maintenance to do. 
Ok, break bleeding and changing pads is normal task. 
But I also had already to replace the bar tape (Lizard Skin), which some how was worn off very fast and was getting ugly. Changed now to a all black (boring) Fabric tape. At least I becoming very experienced in wrapping handle bars. 
The Schwalbe rear tire is also already gone. After some trail and dirt roads It got a 12mm cut, which wouldn't seal reliable. I replaced it with the same tire, but as soon there is a good alternative I will switch (I don't like Schwalbe).
And now i also had to replace the seatpost. Even using a torque wrench, the screwing of the head break out. I wrote to 3T, but now answer yet. So I got a new post, which also solved the cracking I observed the last weeks. 

Yesterday on a sunny, warm and quiet evening ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffBinder

Darn-it, the LBS ordered the wrong stem, did not fit the handlebar. They ordered a 31.8mm stem, but the VR5 came with a 35mm handlebar (wonder if this is a non-standard size. Will have to wait some more 

I am picking up my bike from my LBS today- took it in for the initial maintenance (about 200 miles). Just minor adjustments needed. Also purchased the 110mm 17 degree stem. This will supposedly provide about a 2.2 cm higher, with the same reach. I think they simply installed a generic stem, probably equivalent quality to OEM. If I am not happy, they will order and install a different stem, maybe a 100 mm 17 degree to shorten the reach slightly. I will keep you posted. Thanks!

Thinking about installing fatter tires, maybe 32-35 CM - sounds like they should fit no problem. Want to take the bike more off road, instead of the trails I am currently riding.


----------



## rochrunner

JeffBinder said:


> Darn-it, the LBS ordered the wrong stem, did not fit the handlebar. They ordered a 31.8mm stem, but the VR5 came with a 35mm handlebar (wonder if this is a non-standard size. Will have to wait some more
> 
> ...
> 
> Thinking about installing fatter tires, maybe 32-35 CM - sounds like they should fit no problem. Want to take the bike more off road, instead of the trails I am currently riding.


I only noticed the bar diameter when I bought an accessory that fits a max 31.8 bar and couldn't figure out why it didn't work until I measured the bar!

I've got 32s on mine with clearance left, although if I had it to do over I might have gotten tires with more of an off-road tread. The Conti 4 Seasons do well enough, but not so great in really loose/sandy/slippery stuff, especially up an incline. But for most of the normal dirt/gravel roads in the area they work fine.


----------



## JeffBinder

I have to update my post. I have NOT been able to find a stem that has a 100/110mm reach with a 17 degree angle AND WITH A 35mm CLAMP. My LBS could also not find a stem that fits the bike. Do I have to purchase new handlebars just to purchase a new stem? I have texted Felt and have not yet received a response. I will keep everyone posted if anyone is interested.


----------



## bentyyc

Does any know if the RSL3 Disc hubs that are specified with some of the VR models are SRAM XD driver-compatible?

Just curious... Thanks!


----------



## Tobsn

At the moment I'm in the Swiss Alps for the other gravel riding.

View attachment 319819


But I also found time to show the VR the big mountains.
We did a nice round over three mountain passes. 
The VR did very well, no matter if it was tarmac, concrete plates or cobblestones. 

Passo della Novena from Ullrichen










Passo del San Gottardo over Val Tremola

The Tremola is an old beautiful road with over 1000 feet finest cobblestones. You have to google it. 


























Furkapass from Realp


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> At the moment I'm in the Swiss Alps for the other gravel riding.


Please stop with the posts like this -- you are making me insanely jealous! 

Also making me feel even older than I am...


----------



## JeffBinder

*Changing out the stem*

Here is the response from Felt, regarding a 17 degree stem: 

Unfortunately at this time, we do not offer VR stems with a 17-degree rise--they are only available in a +- 6-degree rise. If you're looking specifically for a 17-degree stem, you will have to replace the handlebar, unfortunately.


----------



## Tobsn

Lucky you. 
I found a last picture for you. 










But this is it.
We done only one road tour and were mainly mountain biking. 









@rochrunner: Really enjoyed reading your blog, very interesting. I like tours with a motto. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tobsn

Autumn is on the way
Sun, rain and beautiful colors.
Variable Road at Variable Season.


----------



## cobra_kai

Tobsn said:


> Autumn is on the way
> Sun, rain and beautiful colors.
> Variable Road at Variable Season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 320613


Great picture 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobsn

Cleaned the bike, changed the chain and mounted the fenders. 
The fenders are very easy to install and hope they will do their job.
Ready for the dark and nasty time of the year. :skep:


----------



## Tobsn

Nightride season.


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> Cleaned the bike, changed the chain and mounted the fenders.
> The fenders are very easy to install and hope they will do their job.
> Ready for the dark and nasty time of the year. :skep:


tobsn, I'm always envious of how much time you have to ride your bike all year! I put in far too few miles and now it's put away for a few months. 

What brand of fenders are those? Were they easy to mount? I seem to remember that Felt was supposed to offer fenders specifically for these bikes. 

I have a couple of adventures planned for next year where they might come in handy. The hybrid that I used to use on this type of ride had a rear rack on it that acted as a decent rear fender (kept my back clean!), but I'm not using anything like that on the VR.


----------



## Tobsn

Yes, those are the original Felt fenders.
https://www.felt-stuff.com/parts-sp...1/mudguards-vr-2016-front-rear-black?c=200030
Unfortunately not available at the moment and much more expensive. I bought them for €24.95, now listed for €34,95. 
They were pretty easy to mount, took me around 30 minutes. 
My 32mm 4Season fit easy. I think up to 35mm are no problem.


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> Yes, those are the original Felt fenders.
> https://www.felt-stuff.com/parts-sp...1/mudguards-vr-2016-front-rear-black?c=200030
> Unfortunately not available at the moment and much more expensive. I bought them for €24.95, now listed for €34,95.
> They were pretty easy to mount, took me around 30 minutes.
> My 32mm 4Season fit easy. I think up to 35mm are no problem.


USD$31 here direct from Felt (€26.70). With shipping added up to $43, but well worth it to have around, especially on multi-day rides where weather is unpredictable.


----------



## SteveW4130

Tobsn said:


> Yes, those are the original Felt fenders.
> https://www.felt-stuff.com/parts-sp...1/mudguards-vr-2016-front-rear-black?c=200030
> Unfortunately not available at the moment and much more expensive. I bought them for €24.95, now listed for €34,95.
> They were pretty easy to mount, took me around 30 minutes.
> My 32mm 4Season fit easy. I think up to 35mm are no problem.


I'm curious about these fenders, the euro website lists them as fitting all VR models, and unfortunately still out of stock, but the U.S website states they do not fit the VR30 and VR40. I'd be a bit disappointed if they didn't because the VR30 still has dedicated mudguard mounts, the rear is in a slightly different location but the fork is the same. It's getting to the time of year where I need to get some fenders on the bike! I've emailed Felt in the U.S but no reply yet.


----------



## Tobsn

@SteveW4130
With my fenders (EU) I received two different type of mounts for the rear.
One for the case the screw is on the inside of the chain stay, like on my VR2.
One for the case the screw is on the rear side of the chain stay.
Unluckily I don't have the instruction anymore. 
Where is the screw for the fender on the VR30?


----------



## SteveW4130

Tobsn said:


> @SteveW4130
> With my fenders (EU) I received two different type of mounts for the rear.
> One for the case the screw is on the inside of the chain stay, like on my VR2.
> One for the case the screw is on the rear side of the chain stay.
> Unluckily I don't have the instruction anymore.
> Where is the screw for the fender on the VR30?


It is on the rear side of the chain stay (facing backwards). I've actually had a reply from Felt and the mudguards, as of this summer, do fit the VR30 and 40 models. Only problem is, they are totally sold out and are struggling to get more in! 

How do you find them? Worth waiting for or are the other mudguards on the market better?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Tobsn

@SteveW4130
If they are better or worse, I can't tell. I don't have much comparison. 
So fare they work well, fit perfect and pretty solid quality.
For commuting they could go further down, shoes and angle are still sprayed with water and dirt. But for leisure and sportive rides it doesn't bother me. Got waterproof shoes. 
Some time I touch the front flap with my shoes (Size 8). Some may like fenders without that flap.


----------



## Tobsn

So, now I'm through with all the features of the VR. 

I mounted a bento box. For €17 a good buy.
Was fitting very well to the Felt VR2, perfect for the flat tob tube and very stable, even with the heavy battery. 









But I dismounted it after yesterday night ride and will send it back.
I could only fit the small battery (2,6 AH) into it, which left me without light at the end of my ride :aureola:
A bigger bento box which would take the normal battery (5,2 Ah) looks awful. I ordered one from topeak, but not even mounted it. 
Bento boxes are nothing for me.
The battery for night rides will be mounted under the top tube or in a water bottle as before.


----------



## Tobsn

rochrunner said:


> USD$31 here direct from Felt (€26.70). With shipping added up to $43, but well worth it to have around, especially on multi-day rides where weather is unpredictable.


And did you get your fenders.

I'm really happy that I got mine.
Normally it is colder here with less rain. This year it is very wet and without it would be ...


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> And did you get your fenders.


Yes, and they're still in the box in the basement, which is also where my VR will be for the next few months. I did take a look at the instructions and they should be no problem to install. 

However, your comment on still getting a lot of spray from the front tire is making me thin about only installing the rear fender and just using a wider downtube-mounted splash deflector like I have on my hybrid. One main use for the fenders will be for riding on possibly muddy rail-trails and would like to keep my shins and shoes a bit cleaner. This worked well last year on one of my messier all-day-rain rides:









No need to tell you where that mud would have been without the deflector!


----------



## Tobsn

Felt Fender or down tube mudguard, both does not prevent shoes and lower shins from water and dirt. 
Still I would say, that the upper body will be more protected with the fenders. 

To prevent shoes and lower shins, the fenders have to go much further down, like you see it on custom commuter bikes.

My bottom bracket area after Saturday 4.5 hour ride on wet and dirty roads incl. 1 hour rain/snow.
Looks quite similar to yours.
The rest of the bike and rider was clean and looked like fresh out of the washing machine.









Too show how far up the feet and shins it will spray. 
After yesterday nightride, rain at the end. Rest of bike and rider clean, no splash.
With the fenders I don't care about rain anymore, waterproof shoes given.


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> Felt Fender or down tube mudguard, both does not prevent shoes and lower shins from water and dirt.
> Still I would say, that the upper body will be more protected with the fenders.


Yes, of course you're right. Below is a pic of me taken at a rest stop on the day that it was raining so much. You can see that my lower legs are splashed, but my upper legs and body are wet but clean. I was wearing rain covers on my shoes, so at the end of the day that was the only thing that I really had to clean off.


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> And did you get your fenders.


Well, after fitting just the front fender and seeing how they're a bit tricky to get just right, and they're certainly not a "quick on/off" accessory, I've decided that they simply don't suit my type of riding on this bike. If I were to ride it daily rain-or-shine -- such as for commuting -- I'd have them on there at certain times of the year, but at my stage of my riding career I can afford to be a "fair weather" rider. I still need something for taking along on multi-day trips where the weather is less certain and especially if it's unpaved, but can do that with some cheap MTB-style flaps like the one in my previous post.

So my fender set will be for sale, probably at just $20 or so plus shipping. They are definitely well designed and made to fit using existing attachment points on the bike. Just a bit more semi-permanent than I would have liked.

BTW, these fit all models: VR30, 40, 50, 60, and all carbon models.


----------



## alcalira

*How's the 46/30 on the VR5 working out?*

I'm about to pull the trigger on a VR5 or a VR4. I like the lower gearing of the VR4, but not particularly excited about the 1x chainring. Going your route, and changing the VR5 to 46/30, seems like the best option for me. Are you finding you have sufficiently low gearing for challenging climbs?




rochrunner said:


> I just got back from the shop with my new FSA Modular Adventure 46/30 crankset installed. If you have a VR2, this is what came on your bike, but it's an upgrade for my VR5. Also saves 235 grams!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dealer told me that he hadn't sold any more (or few) bikes like mine or higher (VR2-VR5), but that the aluminum VR30s and VR40s are selling well. Their price-point seems to hit a sweet spot in the local market (this is not a high-end road bike area).


----------



## rochrunner

alcalira said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a VR5 or a VR4. I like the lower gearing of the VR4, but not particularly excited about the 1x chainring. Going your route, and changing the VR5 to 46/30, seems like the best option for me. Are you finding you have sufficiently low gearing for challenging climbs?


Yes, it's definitely sufficient for anything that I will run into in any of the places that I'm likely to ride in the future. To be honest, the 48/32 might have been all I need and it certainly worked on my trip last year in hilly country in PA and MD, but the 46/30 will take any remaining uncertainty out of the picture! But again, I can only speak for the riding I do in the relatively flat area that I live in.

I'd have like to have this bike and this gearing a few years ago on a really tough week-long ride that I did, but at my age now I'm not likely to do any rides like that again.


----------



## rochrunner

Here's a blog entry about the various changes and accessories that I've tried over the past year: Doug's Biking Blog: Accessories and Upgrades


----------



## alcalira

Thanks for sharing your experience! I went ahead and ordered the 2018 VR5. It comes with a 1:1 low gear (32-32) whereas my current road bike is 1.13 (34-30). The gearing on the road bike is really not low enough for some of the hills around here in northern California. I'm going to ride the VR5 with its stock gearing for awhile and see how I do. I can always put the 46/30 crankset on it for around $300, and in the process upgrade to carbon and shed some weight from the bike. The VR4, if you choose to run the 38 tooth chainring, has a .9 ratio (38:42) but since there is no front derailleur the top gear comes in at only 3.45, which is really not going to work when I'm on smooth flat roads with my cycling buddies and we are drafting and going 25 mph or so. I'd have to maintain a cadence of 95 to keep up and would have no higher gears. While the 1x setup makes sense for a single-purpose bike, when you want to use the same bike for both dirt/gravel climbing and smooth roads at high speed, I think you need two chainrings. Hence the VR5. Thanks again.


----------



## alcalira

Great blog. Thank you! I hope to put my VR5 to as good a use as you have.


----------



## rochrunner

alcalira said:


> While the 1x setup makes sense for a single-purpose bike, when you want to use the same bike for both dirt/gravel climbing and smooth roads at high speed, I think you need two chainrings. Hence the VR5. Thanks again.


The issue I've always seen with the 1x setups is that the jumps between cogs are quite large, possibly making it hard to find the right gear on a long, steady road section. You know what I'm talking about: the smaller cog is a bit too hard of a pull at your ideal cadence, but shifting down to the next larger cog gives you the feeling of spinning too easily like you want to shift up again! I always like to ride in steady-state conditions at just the right balance of cadence and effort.


----------



## Tobsn

Spring is finally here and time to get the bike ready for the trip to Corsica. 
- Got rid of the fenders.
- New small chain ring, cassette and chain.
- New tires (Mavic Yksion tubeless).
- New front derailleur.


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> Spring is finally here and time to get the bike ready for the trip to Corsica.
> - Got rid of the fenders.
> - New small chain ring, cassette and chain.
> - New tires (Mavic Yksion tubeless).
> - New front derailleur.


Are you changing anything about the cassette or chain ring or are they just worn out? And the same for the front derailleur -- damaged, worn, upgrade?

The only thing I'm changing for this season is a new seat, which I'll be trying out for the first time later today.


----------



## Tobsn

The drivetrain was worn out, so I had to change it. 

At the front derailleur I managed to bend the outer plate (DI2 is merciless). I could bend it back, but afterwards it was not as stable as before. I did it another 2 times and every time it took less effort to bend.

A good saddle is very important and individual. With the original sattle I was also not happy. On my MTB I had to try 4 saddle, before I was happy.


----------



## Tobsn

Tobsn said:


> Spring is finally here and time to get the bike ready for the trip to Corsica. ...


Thanks to the french ground staff, we spend last week in Cyprus instead of Corsica. :mad2:
Which turned out to be not as bad, it was raining the whole week in Corsika.


----------



## Tobsn

After Cyprus I headed for an other week in Greece. This time the north of Greece, Chalkidiki. Wonderfull landscape and beautiful empty roads. 
During the whole week I only saw at one day other riders. 

Here a picture form the ride around the peninsula of Sithonia (75 miles and 6000 feet, constantly up and down)









Back home it was time to make some maintenance. 
Obviously the winter worked hard at my brakes. 
I had to change the rear disc, the alloy core was already visible. 
Changed also the break fluid, break pads and bar tape. 
The Alps can come now.


----------



## Tobsn

Tobsn said:


> ...
> Changed also the break fluid, break pads and bar tape...


With the new, old bar tape. 
Even I was not very happy with the Lizard Skin bar tape the first time ... I got it from a friend and maybe this time it will last longer.


----------



## rochrunner

In the "here we go again" department, I'm thinking of looking for a different seat for my VR5. I actually changed out the seat before I even took delivery of the bike, so I do have the OEM seat in a box along with a couple of other seats from years past. Any comments on the OEM seat? I might just try a couple of the seats that I have since I no longer remember where they came from or why they're laying around in my workshop. But I think that my physique and riding style have changed a lot over the years and something else might work better for me now.

On a negative note, the dealer where I bought my bike is going out of business. Really unfortunate since they were the only Felt dealer around and were one of the very few shops in this area that promoted road bikes (this is mostly a MTB/Trail/Hybrid area). They specialized in triathlon bikes and gear, so maybe that ended up not working out so well.


----------



## jerman

Anyone have a problem with chain-drop in the front jamming between the crank assembly and the frame?
My wife's VR5W did this and the bottom bracket had to be loosened to free the chain. It was impossible to remove the chain by hand, stranded on the ride.
I emailed Felt and was told to adjust the fr derr and, from the pics I sent the customer service guy, he said it looked OK to him.
The frame was gouged from the pretzel-twisted chain that had jammed.. jammed so tight it was impossible to remove without loosening the BB. 
This happened about 8 mos ago and I had the derr adjusted then the bike didn't get ridden. Now with the dtr's wedding over my wife's taken her bike out and the second ride out the exact thing happened again, we were stranded and had to be sagged in.
Here's Felt's email reply from last Sept...
'Frame scratch – From the photo the frame does not look permanently damaged. My suggestion is when you take it to the shop to make sure the front derr. is adjusted correctly, have them take a look in person to access it. From the photos it looks OK to me.
I hope this helps.
Thanks,
Alan Foster - Felt Bicycles
Consumer Relations'
He said 'the frame DOES NOT LOOK PERMANENTLY DAMAGED.' Trust me, the frame is permanently marred. I have owned 6 other brands of bikes: Trek, Look, Merlin, Serrotta, Orbea and GT. None have ever exhibited a problem like this when a front chain was dropped. I did have a problem with my Look frame and they upgraded me to their better frame for cost and gave me all kinds of Look swag. When Alan stated he 'didn't feel the frame was damaged' and then that's-that, I don't feel Felt addressed this situation adequately. This is just a side-note on the customer service you can expect from Felt.
I took the bike back in and had a chain catcher installed on the derr. Just a word of warning about the chain-drop and my experience with Felt's CS...


----------



## Tobsn

rochrunner said:


> In the "here we go again" department, I'm thinking of looking for a different seat for my VR5. I actually changed out the seat before I even took delivery of the bike, so I do have the OEM seat in a box along with a couple of other seats from years past. Any comments on the OEM seat? ...


With my OEM saddle I was also not satisfied. Tried it on the Felt and even on my MTB. Was ok, but not good and is now in a box with all the other saddles. 
Good look finding the right seat,


----------



## Tobsn

jerman said:


> Anyone have a problem with chain-drop in the front jamming between the crank assembly and the frame?...


I had that Problem. 
Also had to remove the drive side of the crank to get the chain out. 
I don't know the root cause exactly, but I think it was a mixture of
- wrong shifting
- chainrings (FSA)
- front derailleur adjustment.
Since I adjusted the front derailure and changed the shifting I didn't had the problem anymore. Also change the chainrings and chain when worn out. 

Additionally I used MarshGuard slapper tape to protect the frame. It also narrows the gap, that the chain will not fit anymore between the chainring and the frame, like a chainguard.


----------



## jerman

The problem is not the chain dropping, it's that the chain jams fully when dropped that the only way to free it is pull the crank. You are stranded.

No tape, but I noted in my original post I had a chain catcher installed after this second.. we will see.


----------



## rochrunner

jerman said:


> The problem is not the chain dropping, it's that the chain jams fully when dropped that the only way to free it is pull the crank. You are stranded.
> 
> No tape, but I noted in my original post I had a chain catcher installed after this second.. we will see.


Sorry to hear about this, and now I'm getting paranoid about it so might look into the chain catcher and/or tape. One thing I'm glad of is that I swapped out my crank assembly last year (for a FSA 46/30) and the work was done by a TdF-level mechanic at the shop where I bought it. No shifting problems whatsoever since then (although, given where I ride, the bike stays on the big ring almost all the time).


----------



## Tobsn

jerman said:


> The problem is not the chain dropping, it's that the chain jams fully when dropped that the only way to free it is pull the crank. You are stranded.
> 
> No tape, but I noted in my original post I had a chain catcher installed after this second.. we will see.


Ok, I got it. You are not looking for a solution, you just wanna blame someone.


----------



## Tobsn

rochrunner said:


> Sorry to hear about this, and now I'm getting paranoid about it so might look into the chain catcher and/or tape. ....


Don't be paranoid. 
If you don't have shifting problem, the chain will not drop. And if the chain is not dropping, it will not jam. 
If your chain drops, it is just important immediately to stop pedaling. It only jams if you keep on pedaling. And if it jams to have the right tool with you to remove the crank. 
When I jammed my chain, it was in a group ride and it was my fault, that I continued pedaling. But with my multi tool I could losen the crank and free the chain in minutes. 
To prevent that happen again and protect my frame, I closed the gap between frame and inner chainring, so the chain can not jam anymore. 

But like I said before, the root cause was a bad adjusted front derailleur. And since I fixed that, the chain never dropped again.


----------



## jerman

Tobsn said:


> Ok, I got it. You are not looking for a solution, you just wanna blame someone.


What part of my response was assigning blame? Honestly, I did it as a warning. If the chain-catcher that was installed fails then the more severe measure of replacing components will be done, then replacing the bike. This is unacceptable.

But since you mentioned blame, I believe Felt's design department deserves quite a bit. Chain drop is not 100% preventable. I just saw occurrences at the TdF, and it's happened on my other five brands of bikes I've owned. I go to the best mechanics within a reasonable driving distance, within an hour. These are well respected people in the Dallas-Fort Worth Metroplex... Fort Worth Cycling and Jason, Hilltop Bicycle with Jeff, to name a couple.

In addition, I do not feel Felt's CS met the level I have experienced with other brands of bikes I've owned. That is an important factor to me when making a significant purchase like this. Unfortunately, I have to say I'm underwhelmed and, in hind-sight, I would have bought another brand. 

Bottom line, loosening the bottom bracket with a multi-tool when you are on a group ride 15 miles out of town, making them stop and wait, is not a reasonable option. I've ridden a lot in the last 15 years and never once experienced anyone doing anything to the bottom bracket other than tighten it.. once.. maybe.

This is a design flaw that others need to be warned about so precautions, like adding a chain-catcher, may be taken. Blaming does no good Tobsn, I'm just offering a friendly warning.


----------



## Harley-Dale

FWIW, I put a K-Edge chain keeper on all my bikes, just in case. Even with meticulous DI2 dial-in and precise chain line adjustment I have had very occasional chain drop up front. I know what you mean by chain getting stuck--the first time it happened on my AR2 I tore off the metal stay protector just to get the chain unstuck miles from home.

The K-Edge works very well, and I will caution you to check the adjustment of them occasionally, as they will drift with vibration/use. But, I only had one chain drop in all the years of using one--hence my advise to ensure its properly adjusted now and then.

https://k-edge.com/product-category/chain-catchers/


----------



## rochrunner

Looking at the latest VR models, I noticed one subtle change. When I got my first-year VR5, most of the VR series (Shimano-based models) had 46/30 chainrings (the VR5 had 48/32, which I later changed out for the 46/30 setup). Now I see that they all are coming with 48/32s. Not much difference, but maybe the 46/30 combo was just a bit too low for some people.


----------



## rochrunner

Anyone know what the practical max width tire is that will fit the VR5? I've got 700x32s now but am thinking about a second set of "gravel grinding" wheels with more aggressive tires. What might fit?

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerman

roch.. how much room do you show left with your 32's mounted? I just put Gatorskin Hardshell 32's on my VR4 and still looks like room. I thought I had read online about wider tires used so looked and I just found this on Bike Forums... 'A recent reviewer says he installed 35mm Schwalbe-G-Ones.'


----------



## jerman

Happy to announce the chain-catcher installed on wife's VRW5 has worked flawlessly, she's had no further problems. 
I have been so encouraged by this I am committing to my VR4, so switching out the single front to SRAM eTap and making it a double. Going with a compact 50/34 in the front and 11x32 in the rear as pretty flat around here.


----------



## Tobsn

jerman said:


> Happy to announce the chain-catcher installed on wife's VRW5 has worked flawlessly, she's had no further problems. ...


Good to hear that you found a solution. :thumbsup:

50/34 seems also the way Felt is going with the VR 2019. 
46/30 2017 --> 48/32 2018 --> 50/34 2019
Maybe more people complaint about shifting problems with the FSA and chain suck with the smaller chainrings.
For a small gearing they mount now 11-34 cassettes. 
I personally would like a 12-32 cassette with 50/34. 

For winter I already mounted some 35mm tires on the VR.
Again Mavic and tubeless, was very pleased with them this summer.


----------



## jkoven1

I just picked up a used 2018 Felt VR40. So far I'm enjoying it and having fun with my bar tape to play off the "acid green". 

I've read a lot of different answers on tire clearance and was curious what people have fit ?

Felt officially states 30mm, I know 32mm is fine based on this forum. How about 35's? 

Thanks


----------



## rochrunner

35s will most likely fit, but it probably depends on the specific tire. I've seen the same size in different brands that vary in their external dimensions. Also, if it's got an off-road tread with a sort of "knobby" pattern then it might be a close fit.


----------



## jrasero

Older thread but one of the reasons why I bought a 2018 Felt VR3. I got mine new as a holdover 4 weeks ago for $1900 (originally $3700). I have put maybe 200 mile so far riding in NY since we have been having nice weather (40+ degrees) most weekends. 

I will say I was a tad skeptical about the the 48/32 crank but it has made climbing a lot easier especially being out of shape since I haven't ridden since November, but it's simply not as snappy or fast as a 50/34 or larger. 

I think the VR3 is an amazing endurance bike but I am not quite sold on it being a "variable road" bike. Yes the 28mm tires are pretty plush for road standards but are pretty meager for any kind of real gravel or anything beyond packed dirt trails. I recently was riding on a paved trail and some pedestrians had their headphones on so I decided to circumvent them and pass them on the grass. When I reentered the path I hit a small wooden lip which I easily have conquered with my gravel bike but these tires had me sliding onto my left side. My body and the left Shimano 105 SPD-SL pedal took the brunt of the hit and I scraped my left knee, tore a left glove, and scratched the side of the carbon 105 pedal. The bike itself to my surprise had minor injuries with the rear through axle being scratched but nothing on the carbon, the end of the bar tape on the left side had minor abrasions, and oddly enough on the steerer tube maybe a small rock created a 3mm paint chip that didn't break off right away until I started examining it and rubbing it. Under the paint the carbon was unscathed and I would have just probably sealed that area back up with top coat but the difference between the neon green paint and black raw carbon was pretty noticeable so I decided to just adhere the paint chip back on with automotive top coat. 

Luckily I had installed a K-Edge chain catcher so the chain didn't fall and damage the frame

All in all besides this minor spill the bike has been awesome but the spill has taught me that with the stock 28mm tires are great for road rides but throw anything not quite flat at it and you really want to use the max 35mm tire clearance or simply just use a gravel bike. Granted it could just be my dumb luck why I slipped.


----------



## jrasero

Tobsn said:


> Oh boy, do I love those marketing terms. :mad2:
> What is Gravel? What is Endurance? ...
> By the bike you like most and suites your need.
> And if you tell us your needs, we can tell you if the VR can fit those.
> 
> Comparing the Breezer Inversion and the Felt VR, both are made for a stabile and comfortable ride.


Not really, for me gravel tires start at 40mm, sure the VR officially can handle 28mm-30mm tires and people have easily managed to get 32mm-35mm in there but there are so many grades of "gravel" from packed dirt to non mainatined tracks or roads with deep sharp layers of gravel that normally a hardtail would tackle. Sure 28mm tires are supple for roadies and sure you could ride any bike on "gravel" but for me it comes down to stability especially on loose segment. 

Now if you are following Felt's marketing and are going from paved to packed dirt roads sure a VR can handle that but any bike with 28mm+ tires can do that. I guess the kicker is the 48/32 crank which was first intended for gravel/adventure bikes in on the VR but IMO inherently doesn't make it a gravel bike but a bike that makes climbing or going further more possible.


----------



## rochrunner

jrasero said:


> Not really, for me gravel tires start at 40mm, sure the VR officially can handle 28mm-30mm tires and people have easily managed to get 32mm-35mm in there but there are so many grades of "gravel" from packed dirt to non mainatined tracks or roads with deep sharp layers of gravel that normally a hardtail would tackle. Sure 28mm tires are supple for roadies and sure you could ride any bike on "gravel" but for me it comes down to stability especially on loose segment.
> 
> Now if you are following Felt's marketing and are going from paved to packed dirt roads sure a VR can handle that but any bike with 28mm+ tires can do that. I guess the kicker is the 48/32 crank which was first intended for gravel/adventure bikes in on the VR but IMO inherently doesn't make it a gravel bike but a bike that makes climbing or going further more possible.


I agree with you on this, as I've often been confused about what, exactly, a "gravel bike" is intended for and lots of the gravel roads that I see in the ads would be hard to find around here (Michigan, USA). In fact, when I bought my VR5 right after it came out, I don't think that there was any such marketing term, but rather if it wasn't a road bike it was a "cyclocross" bike. So the VR5 was marketed in a new "adventure bike" category. And so it goes...

I have Conti GP 4-Season 32s on mine and they are great for all the types of paved and unpaved riding that I do. We have 100s of miles of unpaved roads close by, but depending on the time of year and how recently they've been graded they can be very gnarly! There's a big casual group in the area that call themselves the "Gravel Grinders" who go on a 30-50 mile ride every Tuesday, and they all ride MTBs. I've ridden with them on my Crosstrail hybrid, but would never tackle many of those roads on the VR, although it does quite well if I pick one of the less rutted and washboarded routes.

The VR5 has also proven to be a great road bike for me and I've appreciated the 46/30 crank on some of the hills I've had to tackle. Besides, I'm old and slow enough now that the only way I'll spin out on the big ring is on a steep downhill.


----------



## jrasero

rochrunner said:


> I agree with you on this, as I've often been confused about what, exactly, a "gravel bike" is intended for and lots of the gravel roads that I see in the ads would be hard to find around here (Michigan, USA). In fact, when I bought my VR5 right after it came out, I don't think that there was any such marketing term, but rather if it wasn't a road bike it was a "cyclocross" bike. So the VR5 was marketed in a new "adventure bike" category. And so it goes...
> 
> I have Conti GP 4-Season 32s on mine and they are great for all the types of paved and unpaved riding that I do. We have 100s of miles of unpaved roads close by, but depending on the time of year and how recently they've been graded they can be very gnarly! There's a big casual group in the area that call themselves the "Gravel Grinders" who go on a 30-50 mile ride every Tuesday, and they all ride MTBs. I've ridden with them on my Crosstrail hybrid, but would never tackle many of those roads on the VR, although it does quite well if I pick one of the less rutted and washboarded routes.
> 
> The VR5 has also proven to be a great road bike for me and I've appreciated the 46/30 crank on some of the hills I've had to tackle. Besides, I'm old and slow enough now that the only way I'll spin out on the big ring is on a steep downhill.


Hey Roch you and Tobsn are like the VR gurus of this forum lol. Gravel is one of the trendier bike segments and its crazy how fast it has kind of influenced road bikes with any modern bike accepting 28mm+ tires now.

You are right that "gravel" bikes weren't as defined back in 2016 when the VR was launching, so it will be interesting to see how the VR evolves. We have seen with Felt having dedicated adventure and gravel bikes now the current VR has moved to a more traditional 50/34 crank and the VR3 now includes carbon wheels. So my prediction is that the VR becomes more of a traditional endurance bike now 

Coming from a 2017 Scott Addict 20 Disc and a 2018 Litespeed T6, I think the VR is a great blend of comfort and performance. My Scott Addict 20 Disc was race geometry before Scott made the Addict line endurance focused and while I loved how fast that bike was it had a ton of carbon chatter even with 28mm tires standard. The Litespeed T6 was kind of a compromise since it fixed the chatter with the Ti but downgraded to 25mm tires so a tad less stable, no disc brakes, and went to 105 from Ultegra. The T6 was an endurance geometry so a bit of a departure from the Addict but I simply missed disc brakes and just never found it to be that lively. The VR is not only comfortable with the relaxed geometry, long seat post, has minimal carbon chatter, and intelligently designed TT and seat stays but it also excels in climbing and while not as lively as the Addict still has some sprinting ability.

Thanks for turning me onto the VR series and happy riding!


----------



## jrasero

jerman said:


> Anyone have a problem with chain-drop in the front jamming between the crank assembly and the frame?
> My wife's VR5W did this and the bottom bracket had to be loosened to free the chain. It was impossible to remove the chain by hand, stranded on the ride.
> I emailed Felt and was told to adjust the fr derr and, from the pics I sent the customer service guy, he said it looked OK to him.
> The frame was gouged from the pretzel-twisted chain that had jammed.. jammed so tight it was impossible to remove without loosening the BB.
> This happened about 8 mos ago and I had the derr adjusted then the bike didn't get ridden. Now with the dtr's wedding over my wife's taken her bike out and the second ride out the exact thing happened again, we were stranded and had to be sagged in.
> Here's Felt's email reply from last Sept...
> 'Frame scratch – From the photo the frame does not look permanently damaged. My suggestion is when you take it to the shop to make sure the front derr. is adjusted correctly, have them take a look in person to access it. From the photos it looks OK to me.
> I hope this helps.
> Thanks,
> Alan Foster - Felt Bicycles
> Consumer Relations'
> He said 'the frame DOES NOT LOOK PERMANENTLY DAMAGED.' Trust me, the frame is permanently marred. I have owned 6 other brands of bikes: Trek, Look, Merlin, Serrotta, Orbea and GT. None have ever exhibited a problem like this when a front chain was dropped. I did have a problem with my Look frame and they upgraded me to their better frame for cost and gave me all kinds of Look swag. When Alan stated he 'didn't feel the frame was damaged' and then that's-that, I don't feel Felt addressed this situation adequately. This is just a side-note on the customer service you can expect from Felt.
> I took the bike back in and had a chain catcher installed on the derr. Just a word of warning about the chain-drop and my experience with Felt's CS...


Some have suggested that the subcompact cranks might have effected this? For 2019 and newer Felt went back to the more standard 50/34 Shimano however my opinion is because this is just due to them now having dedicated Adventure and Gravel bikes in their lineup. 

I did install a chain catcher on my 2018 VR3 and went with a K-Edge Pro. First I highly recommend a chain catcher not only because it can prevent nasty cosmetic damage but also more serious carbon damage. At $30 the K-Edge Pro isn't cheap and it's main difference is that the arm can be adjusted while being mounted so you don't have to adjust the FD. $30 is nothing when you are talking about replacing a carbon frame BUT my K-Edge Pro's adjustment screw was super soft and stripped. Luckily I was able to screw it down in the right position before this happened at the recommended torque specs.

So does it work? I believe so since I had a minor spill and normally this would have the chain popping off but the chain remained on. My chain dropped a couple times on my previous bike 2017 Scott Addict 20 Disc and was devastated, ever since then I put 3M mastic 2229 tape around the crank and the chain stays as well


----------



## jrasero

Took my VR to the Bronx River Trail and S County Trailway and got up to Pleasantville. Trail is well maintained for the most part and has some great hills and even a bridge or two. 

Bike climbed just as well if not better than the 2017 Scott Addict 20 Disc but without having to use as much energy. Top speed was almost identical but overall I was .3 mph slower than previous rides on this trail via Strava. This easily could have been me just getting back into form but overall bike didn't feel slow by any means even with the more upright position. 

All parts of the trail are paved but some are more well maintained than others with some parts with a good deal of pavement heave or debris. The frame soaked up a good deal of carbon chatter and while the 28mm tires where great on smooth pavement other parts could have benefited from larger tires or maybe running a slightly lower PSI. Overall as is stock the bikes is a great endurance bike but without a doubt needs larger tires if you want to tackle bumpy roads, broken pavement, loose gravel.


----------



## Tobsn

Since 4 years (>40.000km) I'm very happy with the VR.
Using it during the whole year and every weather.










And because I love it, it got now a little upgrade.
Beside the normal spring maintenance (chain, sprocket, …), it got some new wheels.
Not because I had to, just because I wanted.
They just good looking. 










Another 4 years to go.


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> Since 4 years (>40.000km) I'm very happy with the VR.
> Using it during the whole year and every weather.
> 
> And because I love it, it got now a little upgrade.
> Beside the normal spring maintenance (chain, sprocket, …), it got some new wheels.
> Not because I had to, just because I wanted.
> They just good looking.
> 
> Another 4 years to go.


I'm glad to see you still have your VR! I'm also still very happy with mine. Even though we did not have any restrictions on going places outside, I didn't ride it much in 2020 due to a back problem that I was fighting with. In fact, I bought an e-bike to make it easier for me to get out on two wheels most of the time. But I'm OK now and I made up for it by riding over 800 miles (1300Km) this winter on the VR5 on my smart bike trainer with the Fulgaz simulation app:










A ride on Gran Canaria:










I saw that they have gone back to the 50/34 crankset, but with some of the climbs that I did on the trainer I was glad to have the 46/30 crank and 11-32 cassette!

Now I am in good condition for 2021. At my age, the VR5 is probably the last road-style bike that I will own and I plan on keeping it around for a long time.


----------



## Tobsn

rochrunner said:


> I'm glad to see you still have your VR! I'm also still very happy with mine. ...


We were also lucky to have no restriction going outside, cycling was always possible. Only group rides are still not allowed. I hope that will change soon.

Indoor I don’t have the motivation. I think it is nice to virtually ride at different places. Never been in Gand Canaria. My friends were practicing all the passes in the Alps virtual, they want to ride in the summer/autumn.


----------



## rochrunner

Where do you live? Maybe I could find a ride in your area!


----------



## Tobsn

rochrunner said:


> Where do you live? Maybe I could find a ride in your area!


I life south of Frankfurt. Nice for cycling, but nothing famous.
Windy as forecasted

For longer rides, the Black Forest and Vosges (France) are close.
And if we want something challenging for the weekend, we go to Andermatt (Picture Post #165).
Day 1 Route: Susten - Grimsel - Furka
Day 2 Route: Gotthard Challenge


----------



## rochrunner

Tobsn said:


> I life south of Frankfurt. Nice for cycling, but nothing famous.
> Windy as forecasted
> 
> For longer rides, the Black Forest and Vosges (France) are close.
> And if we want something challenging for the weekend, we go to Andermatt (Picture Post #165).
> Day 1 Route: Susten - Grimsel - Furka
> Day 2 Route: Gotthard Challenge


As one who lives in the flatlands where a 5% grade is considered a "tough climb", I was never conditioned to take on actual mountains. Three of the virtual rides that I did last week each had a CAT4 climb in them and my legs were truly trashed by the end of the week. I have done a couple of routes on a cycle path along the Main but will have to check to see how close they are to Frankfurt.


----------



## Tobsn

Riding along the rivers becomes here more and more popular. Very nice when you combine this with a river cruise, riding with the bike and accommodation on board.
Maybe an option, if we cannot travel abroad this summer.
I just received a booklet for the Elbe Bike Path with my new wheelset. Maybe a hint.

I have here the luxury to choose from completely flat up to Cat2 climbs.
However, I prefer the climbs, even in winter. This is how my yesterday after work ride looked, flat, then some climbs and flat back. All on paved roads with little traffic.


----------



## rochrunner

The routes that I have done virtually are not that close to Frankfurt but are farther upstream. They were called Langenprozelten to Marktheidenfeld Cycle Path and Sinn to Main Cycle Path.


----------



## Tobsn

I just looked up those routes. Looking interesting.

Maybe I will try them.

Normally we always heading south to the Alps or Italy and France when we have time. Last year I really discovered what is in a day reach around my place. And I found some really nice spots, I missed so far.


----------



## jerman

Hello again, everyone. So, I was wondering if anyone has tried the relatively new Panaracer GravelKing SS tires in 35? Wondering if they will fit with the pretty narrow chain stays?
Thanks for any help and Happy New Year!
jerry


----------



## rochrunner

jerman said:


> Hello again, everyone. So, I was wondering if anyone has tried the relatively new Panaracer GravelKing SS tires in 35? Wondering if they will fit with the pretty narrow chain stays?
> Thanks for any help and Happy New Year!
> jerry


I think that way back somewhere I recall somebody putting a set of 38s on the VR. It is highly dependent on the particular tire, though, since the actual size of most tires doesn't exactly match the nominal size, especially with off-road tires that may have knobs sticking out the sides, etc. The Gravelking doesn't look too bad in that regard.


----------



## robertzabinski85

CONTINENTAL Speed King CX 28" 700x35C @ 37 mm real (19 mm)






Nie ma takiego numeru.. tzn pliku - Zapodaj.net


Najszybszy darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków. Pliki aż do 10 MB! Bez pop-ups! JPG, GIF, PNG! Oraz BMP! Udostępnij swoje zdjęcia znajomym!




zapodaj.net


----------

